# Finally, an American made Table Saw!



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

A guy at work told me that he had a bunch of old Popular Mechanics magazines that belonged to his father. He told me that he would bring them in for me to take a look. He brought in two copies from 1935 and I began to read through them as soon as I could. The projects, technological advancements, and articles are fascinating. When I came across this 3 page article, I knew I had to share it here. The article details all of the materials and steps required to build your own table saw, complete with Walnut and Maple laminated fence and table top. Incredible! Have a look.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

That is too cool. Reminds me when I went to the Chrysler museum and they had the tools that Walter Chrysler made himself. Neat bit of history.


----------



## Pick (Feb 4, 2010)

WOW. I really like building things myself but that's taking it a step too far.

It's incredible how much people did for themselves back in the day. Just about everybody had a home shop and was able to perform basic jobs without calling a handyman. The instructions even talk about bending the steel and everything. And that table top- pretty luxurious, eh?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

In both pictures the guy is wearing a tie - those were the days!

At least the tie is tucked under his apron when he is using the table saw.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The guys on american pickers bought a saw just like that one.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I can remember when I was in junior high, in 1961, I discovered a cache of old Mechanics Illustrated and Popular Mechanics magazines in a back room of the library. I loved to go in there and read those things. When I got older I always had subscriptions to those magazines. Still have boxes of some of them stashed in the house some where. Think I was in love with Mimi at some point.


----------



## BigJ1961 (Oct 29, 2010)

American pickers is an awesome show


----------



## brianP (Oct 22, 2010)

Reminds me of this homemade band saw made out of 2" pipe fittings that I came across a few months ago. I actually gave it serious thought. Problem was I didn't need another band saw. This guy is wearing a tie as well.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

And we think modern table saws are dangerous… those were built with no splitter in mind… yet shockingly enough, injuries werent as high, as they are today… maybe people were smarter back then…

But speaking of the tie: Those were the days, when people took pride in their work, even blue-collar workers dressed up for work. Now days, people wear hoodies and jeans to work… Perhaps a tie isnt the safest thing, but with a lapel and it being tucked it, it looks down right professional.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Evidently Gilliom is still in business:

http://gilliom-gil-bilt-tool-hunter.blogspot.com/

So you still can build your own stuff!

BTW, those bevel gears used to raise the blade on the table saw? I think those were common back then. (from a wringer washing machine? I'm not sure.) My dad used them to get the torque from a horizontal axle (the steering post) to a vertical one which was attached to the front axle on a go kart he built for me…out of wood….in about 1949.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you ever notice that the builders in these photo's are always wearing a dress shirt and tie, or maybe I should ask how many of us work with a tie on ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is because the only people who had the money to build them or the tiime to use them in those days were professional people. Everyone else lived on farms and worked daylight to dark ;-(


----------



## 4thumbs (Oct 14, 2009)

I started woodworking on one of these saws my dad made in the early 1950's. Safety was paramount - you had to work safe or you wouldn't be working for long - 'natural selection' worked! My how times have changed!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

We once bought an old shop built table saw at an industrial auction and it was built similar to that but was a whole lot more rugged. It was actually not a bad saw.


----------

